# Nasotracheal intubation



## KRALIKSL (Nov 10, 2009)

I am looking for the cpt code for this procedure.  The only intubation code I can find is 31500 endo.  Do you use the same code for Nasotracheal?


----------



## jdrueppel (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, I use 31500.  "endotracheal" means thru the trachea.  Nasotracheal intubation meets the CPT definition.

Julie


----------

